# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Filmi i fundit që keni ndjekur....(2006)

## mad

me shtimin e numrit të postimeve në temën e vjetër, si zakonisht, hapet një e re.
shkruani për filmin më të fundit që ju ka bërë përshtypje.

ktë periudhë megjithëse nuk kam patur shume kohë për tu ulur me nge, ndonjë tek-tuk edhe e kam parë, te filloj nga më i vjetri:
.... *Shine* me interpretimin e shëlqyer të Geoffrey Rush, të vlerësuar me Oskar
.... *The Patriot*, si gjithmonë Gibson shkëlqen në filmat e tij epikë.....
.... *Domino* përrallë moderne me mercenarë...

shikim dhe shkrim të këndshëm

{^_^}

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Meqe ajo tema e hapur nga *mad* eshte mbyllur po hap nje te re  :buzeqeshje: 

PS: Respektoni postimet e njeri-tjetrit edhe mbreme skam pare film se po vdisja per gjume  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Davius

*Enemy of the State* (1998)



Zhanri: Action / Drama / Thriller
Regjia: Tony Scott

*Will Smith* ....  Robert Clayton Dean 
*Gene Hackman* ....  Edward 'Brill' Lyle 
*Jon Voight* ....  Thomas Brian Reynolds 
*Lisa Bonet* ....  Rachel F. Banks 
*Regina King* ....  Carla Dean

----------


## diikush

*Balle Per Balle*

Kete filmin se kam pare ka shume vite  :buzeqeshje:  po dua ta shikoj, e terci e verci  lol

----------


## marsela

_Une sot kisha maratone filmash..Se jasht bore e acar, s'shkohej gjekundi, shkolle s'kisha e liber s'me zihej me dore.
Ne fillim "Amerikan pie 2" qe me pelqeu, po jo sa 3-shi qe kam pare veres.
Pastaj nje "The Time machine" qe s'ishte gje..si prralle

Dhe ne fund "Shining" te Stainley Kubrick me Jack Nicolson..Ishte vertet film qe ja vlen ta shohesh. Kisha kohe qe s'isha ndjere aq "brenda" nje filmi. Loja e Nicolson dhe Duvall eshte thjesht brilante. Ajo e ben filmin, tema e qellimi dalin ne plan te dyte per mendimin tim._

----------


## FsHaTaRi

*Underworld Evolution*  e pash dje ne cinema qe shume filmi bukur ,me i fjal me i bukur se Underworld (|)  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## __SwEeT_GirL__

*American History X* pashe disa copeza te filmit sot ne HBO.... 



BellA MafiA

 goxha filem e sidomos pjesa e pare..

----------


## TiLoNcE

sot pash TAULANTI KERKON MOTER
lol

----------


## Wind_of_Change

Filmin shqiptar Bolero.
Eshte shume interesant

----------


## Manulaki

"Bad day in Black Rock"
Intrigues dhe triumfant i se mires.

----------


## Arcimedes

Hitler und Speer. 

Film i gjate serial rreth historise te Arkitektit Speer; nje nga njerezit me te aferm te Hitlerit

----------


## MiLaNiStE

Terminator 2 shh nice

----------


## diikush

*Serenity*

s'mu duk kushedi se care, packa se kishte goxha vleresime te mira nga kritiket...nuk me pelqen kur keta kinematografet keep beating a dead horse kur thone keta amerikanet, sikur s'eshte trajtuar ajo lloj teme ne Star Wars dhe nja 100 filma te tjere  lol

krimtaria e mirfillte mendoj se eshte pjese shume unike e artit dhe fatkeqsisht sa vjen e zvetenohet (ne filmat ne kete rast)

----------


## PINK

Une pashe *American Idol* . Quhet kjo ? lol

----------


## panchovilla

> Une pashe *American Idol* . Quhet kjo ? lol


Si kisha harruar ta shoh american idol dje :i qetë: 
A kishte ndonje gje interesante dje?
Te filmi `*Confessions of a dangerous mind*` Chuck Barris pasi fillon me programet show thote dicka te tille `I didn't know there were a lot of people who wanted to get on tv and make an as,s of themselves`. Gje e forte eshte American Idol. Javen e ardhshme besoj se nuk me ik :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PINK

Pancho , bunch of losers .. duke provuar veten per  la la la . lol 

Si skane turp qe dalin aty para tv dhe marrin mundimin te kendojne gjoja ..

----------


## delisa

Mbreme ne darke pashe..

The Silence of the Lambs.

Sot si dihet cdo shoh..

----------


## BRADYKININ

> Pancho , bunch of losers .. duke provuar veten per  la la la . lol 
> 
> Si skane turp qe dalin aty para tv dhe marrin mundimin te kendojne gjoja ..


You go, pink. You tell them...  :ngerdheshje:  Lool

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

kam pare pjesen e fundit te "Man on fire" me Denzel Washington.

Film tipik amerikan,

----------


## Isomer937

> Pancho , bunch of losers .. duke provuar veten per  la la la . lol 
> 
> Si skane turp qe dalin aty para tv dhe marrin mundimin te kendojne gjoja ..


Nja 2 dalin ne TV se jane te zotit se kane dicka per t'i dhene telespektatorit si i thone llafit....

Nja 2 a 20 000  dalin se jane LOSERS dhe duan 15 minuteshin e fames qe e meriton cdo amerikan...

William Hung qe tremben galat dhe sorrat bashke u be me i famshem se Ricky Martin fjala qe vjen

Muabeti eshte ne filmat mqse ra llafi. 

*The constant Gardner*-- film i gjate, cka dhe mezi shtyhet mbeta shume i zhgenjyer e kuptova fundin qe pas gjysem ores te pare. 

Film i bukur dhe qe shkon shpejt *Red Eye*

*The island* eshte film i bukur nuk e di pse u merziten kritiket; film alla *Minority Report*

----------

